# Dash Lighting



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok you know the buttons that controls the mirror, foglights, dimmer, and defrost. Well mine are burnt and i want to know what kind of bulb do they use. Any idea?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

special ones, that aren't available in part stores last I looked. either get some from a junkyard or dealer ($6-8 each)


----------

